# Angeln am Sempacher See



## ValMac (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Angler,
Wie im Titel schwerlich zu erkennen steht, geht es um den Sempacher See. Ich bin mit sicher, viele von euch kennen diesen, da es der Volumen-Verhältnismäßig Fischreichste See Europas ist und zusätzlich nichts kostet, wenn man vom Ufer aus fischt. Ich bin demnächst 2 Wochen dort und wollte mich informieren womit ihr die meisten Erfolge auf welche Fische hattet. Das würde mir auch helfen mich auf Zielfische zu einigen. Barsche, Rotaugen etc sind Fische die man vom Ufer erreichen könnten, da ich nur die möglichkeit habe, vom Ufer zu fischen. Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Seen aus, da ich mich eher auf Mittelmeer spezialisiere.
Danke schonmal im Voraus euch,
Valentin


----------

